# Plant ID



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Can someone please tell me what plant this is?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks a little more like a broad leaved _Sagittaria_ than a broad leaved _Vallisneria_. Perhaps it is _Sagittaria platyphylla_


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think Paul is right.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

I thought i looked like Sagittaria also, I collected it locally in Texas and it was growing in the middle of a stream.

I saw it growing in the same place last year and I'm pretty sure that it grew all year submersed, thats why I wasn't sure because everything I read showed it as ending up with emersed growth.

Bill


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the ID help,

Bill


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have seen it growing submersed in the San Marcos River. It also grows in ditches where it starts out looking like your plant and then becomes emersed and develops leaves with petioles and blades.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

San Marcos river is very nice as all of central Texas is.

You say you have seen stay submersed when in the San Marcos river?

I have seen it many times growing emersed in ditches but I didn't know what it was until yesterday when I started looking up information on sag.

Thanks for your help,
Bill


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

yes, definitely submersed, and deep enough so that it is never going to make it to the surface. I saw the plants at the Jaycees Lions Park, where most people put in their canoes.


----------

